# MacBook acer et procèdé HDCP



## Nulledecheznul (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
On m'a offert un videoprojecteur acer pour Noël, je le branche sur mon Mac à l'aide un petit boitier puis d'un câble bleu avec des vis de chaque coté. Pas de soucis il le reconnais .
Puis un jour, mon Mac m'a proposé d'améliorer la résolution de l'image, je suis donc allée en suivant le lien dans moniteur et comme conseillé sur le message, j'ai sélectionné un "truc" (sais pas ce c'est) supérieur à 1024*640. Et là quand j'ai voulu de nouveau visionner un de mes épisodes de série télé acheté sur iTunes ça m'a dit:
" le film sélectionné ne peut etre visionné sur l'un de vos écrans branchés. 
Ce film ne peut etre visionné que sur des écrans prenant en charge le procédé HDCP.
Essayer de déplacer la fenêtre iTunes vers un autre écran et assurez vous que la fenêtre toute entière tienne dessus."
J'ai rien compris j'ai essayé toutes les combinaisons de multiplications de la liste de "écran" mais rien n'y a fait., j'ai failli jeter mon Mac par la fenêtre...:rose: j'aurai été bien après :mouais:.
Après sauver willi, sauver mon Mac. Please help.
Merci d'avance.:love:


----------



## storme (16 Janvier 2012)

Nulledecheznul a dit:


> Ce film ne peut etre visionné que sur des écrans prenant en charge le procédé HDCP.



Ton problème est du a ceci 

*HDCP*, pour "High-Bandwidth Digital Content Protection" est une protection anti-copie intégrée aux connectiques HDMI ou DVI, destinée à empêcher la copie des flux audio  vidéo HD.

Il est nécessaire que la source et le diffuseur soient compatibles *HDCP* pour que les signaux s'affichent correctement. 
Dans le cas ou une source est compatible *HDCP*  mais pas le diffuseur (ou réciproquement), il est possible que les  signaux ne s'affichent pas ou qu'il soient diffusés seulement en SD.


----------



## Nulledecheznul (16 Janvier 2012)

Soit si tu le dis...
Mais alors pourquoi ça a d'abord fonctionné avant de foiré.:mouais:
T'as pas lu tout mon message? Ou alors je n'ai pas compris ta réponse?
Storm:"Dans le cas ou une source est compatible HDCP mais pas le diffuseur (ou réciproquement), il est possible que les signaux ne s'affichent pas ou qu'il soient diffusés seulement en SD."
Est-ce que ça veut dire que ça s'affichait en SD avant et comment faire pour que ça marche de nouveau SD, HD je m'en fou je veux juste pouvoir me servir de mon vidéoprojecteur ? Ou est-ce que je comprends toujours rien.... D'ou le surnom que je me pris pour les discussions...
Concrètement je fais quoi? CONCRETEMENT.
C'est super gentil merci de me dire ce qui pourrait théoriquement faire foirer l'ensemble...
Mais ça ne me dis toujours pas ce que je pourrais faire pour que ça re-fonctionne.
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## storme (16 Janvier 2012)

Dans se cas, remet tes réglages initiaux


----------



## Nulledecheznul (17 Janvier 2012)

Ok d'accord, c'est juste que je ne sais pas ce que c'était, je ne pensais pas que ça ferait bug. Donc je n'ai pas fait attention à ce que c'était ces réglages initiaux. Donc si tu voulais bien me dire s'il te plait comment on fait pour revenir à ces fameux réglages.... Ce serait extra de ta part:love:. J'ai regardé sur l'aide de mon Mac, rien trouvé... : sur internet pour réglages initiaux, je n'ai rien compris. Alors si possible des explications toutes simples seraient les bienvenues.
Merci d'avance


----------



## storme (17 Janvier 2012)

Nulledecheznul a dit:


> Ok d'accord, c'est juste que je ne sais pas ce que c'était, je ne pensais pas que ça ferait bug. Donc je n'ai pas fait attention à ce que c'était ces réglages initiaux. Donc si tu voulais bien me dire s'il te plait comment on fait pour revenir à ces fameux réglages....



Désolé, mais la je ne peut pas grand chose, à moins d'avoir une sauvegarde Time machine pour revenir à l'état d'avant les modifications


----------



## Nulledecheznul (18 Janvier 2012)

Ok, en gros là je suis foutue!!!
Pour recycler un Mac, c'est quelle poubelle? :mouais:


----------

